# The third wheel or the quad - Spring's Bonding Blog!



## Spring (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I had a bit of a bonding expirement with my four today! In the tub, they were getting along OK, nothing major happening. Bruno made his way behind Jasmine and mounted her, but she didn't mind, she sat belly pressed, head down waiting for someone to groom her for the beginning. Pebbles did groom Jasmine, but kept nipping at her and would nip at Poppy at times. I decided to leave her until shestarted buggingBruno, nipping him and trying to circle with him, so I put her back for the day.

As soon as I took Pebbles out of the equation, everyone seemed to relax. Bruno stretched out near Poppy and Jasmine came over and put her nose by Bruno. It was amazing what came next - Bruno started grooming Jasmine!He's never acted this way so quickly with another rabbit.He fell in love with her, and continued to groom her, she was very content and loved the attention. Poppy was right near and didn't get jealous, she actually snuggled up beside Jasmine then groomed herself. They stayed snuggled with each other in a triangle for the longest time, it was sweet to see. 

So I am going to try working on a trio for now, and with Pebbles, I really don't know what to do. If I bond a trio, she'd get more pen space (3x4 grid to a 4x4 or 4x5).. I don't know if she would benefit from company. She just likes to be bratty and bite other bunnies, doesn't really seem to like their company (at least not with my guys). On the other hand,I know Jasmine just adores being with other rabbits so for now I'm going to work on bonding a trio and go from there.

Pictures!

















Video


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe she needs a solid friend not a broken.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2008)

They lookreally good together Leanne...it's a shame about Pebbles though...ya never know with bunnies thoughshe may justchange her mind later on.

I can't believe how big Bruno look's compared to the two girls though...he look's so big and cuddly.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 5, 2008)

Exactly what Cheryl said...look how big Bruno is to his lady friends!


The bonding looks very promising to me . I am super jealous! I am going to start bonding Brody and Marlin tomorrow (and really try to stick with it), sooo nervous!


----------



## Spring (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks!

I don't know what to do yet, don't really want to leavePebbles on her own so I might take her in the fall when it's cooler to the rescue for some speed dating, just to see how she maybe does with a submissive male? Bruno is the top bunny which causes issues, and it seems she is a bit witchy with girls.. but during Bru/Pebbles bonding, she did a lot betterwith himthan the girls. So we'll have to see! Possibly when I bond a trio she'd be more comfortable not just focusing on picking on one bunny.

Bruno is a sweetheart, although is a bit chubby.. not sure why though, he only gets 1/4 cup of pellets and lots of exercise, but has a huge belly and a moolap! Hates to be picked up, but loves to be snuggled and held.. he starts teeth chattering when you hold him, but he kicks, bites and grunts if you try to pick him up!

Good luck with bonding!  Sometimes you just have to jump in feet first and see how they do!


----------



## Leaf (Jul 5, 2008)

All three are beautiful and I hope the bonding works out! I have 2 pairs and a single (Aiden) and eventually I'll adopt another to bond with him - I love seeing snuggle-bunnies and though he does well alone I think he'd benefit from a pal.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 5, 2008)

*Spring wrote: *


> I had a bit of a bonding expirement with my four today! In the tub, they were getting along OK, nothing major happening. Bruno made his way behind Jasmine and mounted her, but she didn't mind, she sat belly pressed, head down waiting for someone to groom her for the beginning.


That's so sweet! I'm glad your bonding is going well, i'm having less luck 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Spring (Jul 7, 2008)

I decided to create this into a blog, since I'll have a lot of updates with how well the bonding is going (Hopefully!).

I had another session in a tad bit larger area - in the kitchen. Just with Poppy, Bruno and Jasmine. It was very peaceful and there was absolutely no tension or aggression.. a lot easier than when I bonded the pair! Everyone seemed quite happy. Poppy really took a liking to Jasmine, it's unreal! Poppy went in the carrier, and when Bru tried to mount Jasmine, Jasmine took refuge beside Poppy. They stayed for the longest time, just snuggled together. I guess Bruno didn't realize three might be a crowd, and shoved his fat face into the cuddle group too! At that point I took the lid off, just incase they got a bit snippy being in a smaller space. Finally Bruno jumped out and sat beside the open carrier, while Poppy cuddled and groomed Jasmine. It went super well, I'm surprised!

With how well it went, I think I'm going to just try Pebbles. I'm confident a trio will mesh, but I really want to attempt a quad. Pebbles has some war wounds after sneaking into Jasmine's cage, so they have to heal first. But in a weeks time I hope to attempt a trio again with her, Bruno, Poppy and if that goes decently have all four out together again.

In the meantime, I'll just have Jas, Poppy and Bruno out, while Pebbles heals up! 

Picture time!









































Last..

Big fluffy Bruno BUM!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 10, 2008)

They look so awesome together, Leanne! Great pics of the sweeties, I just love their coloring. I hope the trio works out, it does look and sound promising.


----------



## Spring (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey! Thanks!

Yeah, they have sort of bonded themselves over the last few days - they've been together all day yesterday and the day before, now they'll be spending the nights together in my room (familiar territory)for a few days, then will redo their cages soon. Nothing much to say, since they've sort of instantly bonded with no help, haha!


----------



## Spring (Jul 10, 2008)

I think with how good things started I rushed them a bit and had them together for too long. I put them together at 5:30 probably and just put everyone back for the night at 12:25. Still nothing major, but Bruno was getting a bit chase happy with Jasmine, no fights broke out but I gave everyone a pat and put them back in their regular cages for the night. Probably too early to have them out all night, since ifa fight broke out I probably would hear them while I was sleeping, but not going to take that chance.

Other than that, the night's gone really well! Other than Bruno chasing Jasmine a tiny bit just now, they ate their pellets out of the same bowl without any problems, ate vegetables happily and have been cuddling, grooming and eating hay together since I put them back .

I'm going to do a lot more daytime sessions and sessions in the rabbit room before I think about combining the cages, but so far so good!


----------

